# Photo Advice - SAS at Night



## Devil's Advocate (May 16, 2011)

Here at SAS there's not a lot of variety in what we get or when we get it. Mainly it's the same locos at the same location with the same cars in the same darkness. But that hasn't stopped me from trying to capture an interesting scene or two on occasion. Here's my first attempt.







The main thing I don't like about this photo is the butt-ugly 1980's light pole and the tacky electrical cable that runs to it. They slice into both the locomotive and the Tower of the Americas and just basically ruin the scene in my view. Well, anyway feel free to speak whatever is on your mind as you look it over.


----------



## lovescyndy (May 16, 2011)

I like the shot.

Photoshop the offending items out or crop the image.

I would like to see the hotspot from the light toned down.

Next time shoot it with a wide angle underneath the wire, or

could be a longer lens.

If you are wealthy, pay Amtrak to take the light and wire down

for a night, like the movie companies do, and light the loco yourself.

Think Gregory Crewdson.

http://blog.camera80.ro/gregory-crewdson

Photography is a series of compromises.


----------



## MrFSS (May 16, 2011)

Photoshop edit - very quick - to show what can be done with those pesky wires and poles.


----------



## trainman74 (May 16, 2011)

I actually wouldn't have thought anything of the light pole and the wire if they hadn't been specifically called out in the original post -- I guess I just "see" them as being part of the landscape that surrounds trains.


----------



## Ryan (May 16, 2011)

Concur.

I assume that you were on a tripod, given the motion blur on the flag?

I'm also not a fan of photoshopping to remove/add items to a photograph - I think that a photo should capture what you've seen in real life. Also from a practical angle, when you remove the light, you now have a big bright spot on the side of the locomotive seemingly coming from nowhere.

Overall, I really like the shot and I like the treatment of half B&W half sepia that you have going.


----------



## MrFSS (May 16, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Also from a practical angle, when you remove the light, you now have a big bright spot on the side of the locomotive seemingly coming from nowhere.




That was one of the problems with removing the light source. But, I'd just tell everyone you had really powerful flash bulb!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 20, 2013)

I was rummaging around on photo bucket and saw this image again. Thanks for all the replies. I really need to get off my butt and head down to the station to catch some more action. I sometimes drive by just to see what's going on but I rarely have my camera with me. It's new enough and expensive enough that I'm not comfortable leaving it in the car but by the time I get home I'm usually done driving around and have little interest in heading out again. I wish we had some daytime Amtrak shots to work with around here. I guess the Northbound Eagle is approaching a dawn departure by now.


----------



## Crossover (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the shot . Nighttime and early sunset pics are my favorites . Nighttime when the signals and lights reflects off the tops of the rails . Sunset , when the setting sun reflects off the tops of the rails and passing trains and the shining signals bring out the view in more detail .


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Mar 4, 2014)

I know this is a 3 year old thread. I like the original photo, as is. However, If it were mine to play with in Photoshop, I would only remove the wire, but leave the light pole. That way, the light source is explained. Like I said, the wire is the real eye-sore in the photo. This is what can be done with Photoshop give a little time and technique. I use my vehicle as an example. Notice the difference between the shots as far as wire, poles, base decal, etc.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Aloha KC

What if anything to Photoshop is exactly what this thread is about.

Mahalo


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Mar 5, 2014)

GG-1, Yes, I understood that the OP was asking what he/she could do with the wire and light pole. I understood his/her desire was to remove both of them. My suggestion was to get rid of the wire (via Photoshop or a photo editor of his/her choice) and leave the ugly light pole (because it explains the light source). I included my own photos (alas, the subject was not a train) to demonstrate what could be done if one desires.

Honestly, I haven't quite figured out how to post the photographs where I want them in my replies, I would have like mine to have been at the end, but the editor place them in the beginning.

Thanks you for your reply!


----------

